# Fiber optic to coax?



## frustrated_dude (Feb 4, 2013)

My father in law sent this. Not sure if it makes sense. is it as easy as a $20 converter box?

Hey, Drew- We just replaced our TV, but the Bose speaker system could not be hooked up since the new set only has a spot for a fiber optic cable and the speakers [of course] operate on coaxial cables. Do you know of any converter kits which would allow low-tech me to run the existing coaxial cables into a small box, and run one line into the back of the new [LG] TV? Thanks for any help. -Don

Not familiar with fiber on tv's or speakers with coax for that matter.

Thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Optic to coax adapters are available. CO2 was a brand several years back that was bidirectional, coax to fiber and fiber to coax. Amazon has some for less than $20.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

What's amazing is not that this tech exists but that it's down to a very approachable $20.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

My father in law sent this. Not sure if it makes sense. is it as easy as a $20 converter box?

Hey, Drew- We just replaced our TV, but the Bose speaker system could not be hooked up since the new set only has a spot for a fiber optic cable and the speakers [of course] operate on coaxial cables. Do you know of any converter kits which would allow low-tech me to run the existing coaxial cables into a small box, and run one line into the back of the new [LG] TV? Thanks for any help. -Don

Not familiar with fiber on tv's or speakers with coax for that matter.

Thanks

I think what he refers to are two separate things. I also gather, he lacks the understanding of SPDIF or digital audio. The fiber he is probably talking about is TOSLINK that carries a SPIDF signal which is digital, just like the 0s and 1s that cross the internet and are processed by your cpu or stored on a CD. There is another type of cable that carries a SPDIF signal and coincidentally, its called Coax. 

But don't get that confused with the RCA plug used by Bose on their lifestyle speakers. Those connect to the acousticmass module and the acoustimass should connect to the receiver. What would help here is knowledge of what BOSE model he has and what Series it is (generation, Series 1, 2, 3, etc). I could then provide you with better directions on how to get this up and running.


----------

